# Lemond and Reynolds stickers for a frame repaint...



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

job I want to do this winter.I know the riding season just started but I will need to strip her down and paint it soon. The frame is reynolds 853 and has a signature Greg Lemond sticker and a Buenos Aires sticker on each side of the top tube and the Lemond name on the back of the seat stays and on the fork.Also a large one on the seat tube. Also a world champion sticker for 83 and 89 and the Reynolds 853 are on the seat tube down near the BB. I'll be glad if I can get any of them.I was hoping to get any stickers soon and see what color they are, then select the paint.Or I can go retro and keep them guessing as I pass on by.Isn't it funny that they look at what kind of bike is passing them. I guess there's not much else you can do when you're in oxygen debt. Good stuff.TIA

evs(daydream riding)


----------

